
Ask HN: Native and open source time trackers? - galfarragem
Hi folks, I&#x27;m looking for a time tracker for personal use on Windows. I prefer something native and&#x2F;or open source. Do you have any suggestions?
======
mister_hn
If you use the Pomodoro technique for time tracking, see here some suggestions
[https://www.zerodollartips.com/pomodoro-technique-timer-
wind...](https://www.zerodollartips.com/pomodoro-technique-timer-windows-10/)

